# Shallow LED Sloped Ceiling Can Lights?



## paulgarett

Does a lighting company make a LED recessed can light for a sloped ceiling with 5-1/2" clearance (shallow can light). There is no attic. The rafters are 2x6, so I only have 5-1/2" clearance for the height of the can. Its a sloped ceiling and the plans specify LED, because its in a kitchen. 
Any suggestions for other options if this type of can light is not available.
Thank you.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

A plain jane can light won't do? 
Just put an LED bulb in it, instead of halogen.


----------



## sbrn33

Sloped can in 5 1/2 inches. Good Luck.


----------



## BBQ

FrunkSlammer said:


> A plain jane can light won't do?
> Just put an LED bulb in it, instead of halogen.


Its California I don't believe their energy codes will allow that.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Sloped, but flat right? What does sloped matter?

I have bought retrofit can lights that will fit into a 2x4 (3.5") space. 2x6 (5.5") is easy.

I still just put LED bulbs in for people who want LED. They come in any type you want.


----------



## paulgarett

Thanks guys for your responses. I live in California and the job is in a wealthy community on the central coast; the building codes are very strict. I have to install dedicated LED can lights, not retrofit. 

Any suggestions on LED can lights that are sloped style and are no more than 5-1/2" tall (shallow). 

Any suggestions on can light housings, sloped style and no more than 5-1/2" tall, that can have LED drivers installed that may or may not be same manufacturer as the housing.

Thank you.


----------



## duque00

Check out Halo/Cooper website - they have specific LED cans and then you can build from there.

I like the H27ICAT cans from them - fit in the 2X6 Joists and then I use the Lithonia 6BPMWM4 LED retrofits - works like gem.

I know you said no retrofits so check out the website and go from there.

My 2 cents....


----------



## paulgarett

Thank you.
I am going with the H456ICAT120D, Halo's 4" can light that takes the H4 LED Gimbal, which is adjustable, like an eyeball, so I can position it any direction. 
They are expensive and had to write a change order, which sucks; but they seem like a good solution.


----------

